# [SOLVED] Broken Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection



## arthurG (Mar 5, 2009)

Configuration:
Inspiron 6400/E1505
Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
WinXP Pro SP2

For some years I've used the Intel PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software

Recently, it started failing regularly. It also would prevent hibernation, as you can see in screenshot 1 in http://www.cs.nyu.edu/artg/intelWireless/INTELwirelessDriver.html
As screenshot 2 in that URL shows I was using driver 10.1.0.13.

So, I decided to upgrade the driver to the current version, 12.2.0.11. (See http://downloadcenter.intel.com/det...59&DwnldID=17228&strOss=&OSFullName=&lang=eng.) That installation appeared to fail, but the windows device manager said it did. I also installed the upgrade to the Intel PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software, (see http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...+XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!) but that installation appeared to fail too. 

Then I rolled back the driver to 10.1.0.13. 

"Add/Remove Programs" won't let me remove the Intel PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software so I deleted the PROSet/Wireless software, and reinstalled. It crashed with a "PROSet/Wireless Zero Config Service has encountered a problem and needs to close. Touch luck sucker!" message.

I want to use the wireless. I don't care which software I use. 

Help will be greatly appreciated. 

(I emailed Intel, without a human response, and Dell only offers service for a fee.)

I'd prefer to pay someone here to help.

Thanks
Arthur


----------



## arthurG (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Broken Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection*

Folks

Contacted Intel phone support
They fixed it.
Steps:
1. remove Intel PROSet/Wireless WiFi Software; don't save settings
2. download Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiFi Connection Utility for Windows* XP 32-Bit
3. restart
4. run the download, 12.2.0.0_x32.exe; do 'typical' install
5. restart

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Broken Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection*

Sounds right, thanks for telling us the solution. :smile:


----------

